
Tomcat 7 finalized - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/open-source/133747/tomcat-7-finalized
======
acme
[http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/tomcat-announce/201...](http://mail-
archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/tomcat-
announce/201101.mbox/%3C4D301421.7060708@apache.org%3E)

"This is the first stable release of the Tomcat 7 branch.".

I'm a little confused by Tomcat's version numbering:

<http://tomcat.apache.org/whichversion.html>

Shouldn't 7.0.0 instead of 7.0.6 be the first stable release?

~~~
torme
I'm not an expert on this but I'm guessing with tomcat being so ubiquitous
they do an initial release of the new version, and then it takes a few
revisions out in the wild for them to deem something production stable. I
think its the equivalent of doing release candidates ala Firefox but without
the RC label.

~~~
yycom
This is really a much better way to do it than the arbitrary silliness of
alpha, beta, rc, dev, etc junk. See e.g. ridiculousness of python's PEP 386.
Nice and deterministic.

------
mark_l_watson
I am doing a job using Glashfish + EJB 3.1 and just yesterday I was looking
briefly at Tomcat + OpenEJB as a possible future stack.

Glashfish is a nice stack but there is a (small) possibility that Oracle may
not enthusiastically shepherd the Glashfish project. Besides, like Apache
projects because so much of my consulting business is built on various Apache
projects == comfort zone for me.

